# Hoover Reservior tips??



## jacketsfanatic

I'm new to fishing and Hoover reservoir is 5 minutes from me. Anyone fish there enough to know what types of lures to use and what areas to look for fish? Most of what little experience I have fishing is in over hang trees and grasses which Hoover seems to lack. Any help would
Be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RiparianRanger

What's your target species (guessing bass given your avatar)? Deep and lacking mats and other traditional cover, it's far from the typical bass lake.


----------



## jacketsfanatic

I'd like to target bass as that's really the only thing I've ever really fished for but I'm open to other species.


----------



## fishhogg

I fish it more for saugeye, but have taken some nice bass off the deeper structure when fishing for saugeye. Look for points that drop into deep water. look at a map and follow the old river channel and where it swings into and away from shore are good places to look. Back end of coves, along the bridge areas rip rap. There some old roadbeds. Look for an old map of the area before it was flooded, then transpose the roadbeds to a new map. Do your homework, that lake has some very good fishing in it. This reservoir seems to be a cross between a Highland (lower dam area) and a Hill-land (upper reaches). Good luck, and hope this helps.


----------

